# Solved: Error 0x800CCC17



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

I use Windows Mail in Windows 7 Home version. Today I sent an email from a public wifi spot accidentally. Usually, if I do that, I get an error message, but today it went through. Since I have come home, I cannot receive email from that email account. I can receive email from the other 6 accounts in Windows Mail. I can get email on my isp webmail for the account I am having problems with in Windows Mail. I removed the email account and added it again and still does not work. I can send email from that email account in Windows Mail.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

I just tried again and got a different error code:

Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC92

I am sure the username and password are correct. No idea what this is about.

Chris


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has any ideas for me. Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you have an antivirus program like Avast, disable the real time scanning for email. Since you can access your email from the webmail, the 92 code is a false-positive. The 90 is a POP invalid command (or something like that). The commonality between the two is a firewall or antivirus program.


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I tried that and no change. I should add that I only get those errors after I cancel on the Windows Security pop up that asks for my username and password of the email address in question. When I enter the username and password, the pop up just repeatedly comes up. I don't get an error message, I just keep getting the Windows Security pop up for username and password. After trying several times, I just hit cancel so it will continue checking the other email addresses which are set up in Windows Mail. The other email addresses are all from the same ISP, so when I removed and added the email account in question, I made sure the settings were all identical. I don't understand why those would all work and not this one. Is it related to the fact that I sent an email from that email address from a public wifi connection?

Chris


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

I called my ISP and they said they see there is some trouble communicating between my email client and their server but the only way they could fix it is by deleting that email address and they recommended I call Microsoft. Any ideas? Won't Microsoft charge me?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

How are you entering your email address and password when you are prompted?

Are you entering the full email address ([email protected]), or just the username (before the @ sign)?

Try typing your password into notepad, just to make sure the characters come up correct when you type it (I've seen people who had a bad key on their keyboard, where they press one letter, but it would come up with another).

Another thing to check would be "saved passwords". Check here for instructions: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/...-passwords-certificates-and-other-credentials


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

gurutech, thank you. I tried both ways, with and without the isp name in the username and it doesn't work. I tried using notepad and copying the password and that did not work either. The strange thing is that it does not even seem to try to authenticate. It just pops up again asking for the username and password as if I had entered nothing in the fields. In fact, when I click ok but enter nothing in the username and password fields, it does the same thing - just pops up again immediately.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Go to Tools, Accounts, select that mail account, Properties, Servers.
Make sure that "Log on using Secure Password Authentication" is not enabled.


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

It is not checked.

Chris


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

who is the email provider?


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

It is Charter. Thanks. I found it odd that he had no idea what it was and told me to call Microsoft. Maybe I need to call back and get someone else? He didn't even know what I meant when I was asking about IMAP vs POP3.

Chris


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you are using pop. don't delete the email account but recreate it as an IMAP account.

Desktop Email Settings
Username: [email protected] (Make sure you enter @charter.net after your username or you will be unable to login) 
Password: The password you use to login to your email account 
Server Type: IMAP 
Incoming Mail server: IMAP.charter.net 
Port: 143 
Outgoing Mail Server: SMTP.charter.net 
Port: 25


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok,tried that and get a message that says the server has rejected your login. Please verify that your username and password are correct. Invalid username or password. Configuration: Account: imap.charter.net, username: [email protected], protocol: imap, port: 143, secure (SSL): 0, CodeL 800cccd1

I know the password and username are correct because I can log in on webmail. Would changing my password on webmail and then setting it up again in Windows Mail help? I cannot understand how this all happened because I sent from a public wifi spot from this one email address. All of the other emails with the same ISP work in Windows Mail still.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try changing the password to see if it triggers the password to reset on the server side.


----------



## belmontes (Mar 15, 2014)

Finally! That did it! Thanks for your help!

Chris


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No problem  Google has the same thing - it's probably temporarily disabled your access with an email client until you changed the password.


----------

